# Blu Skillet Ironware



## nakneker (May 27, 2019)

Seems like there is always another rabbithole to fall into. Lately I’ve been after some nice cast iron and carbon cookware. Had a friend introduce me to Blu Skillet Ironware and managed to round up a few pieces, it’s not easy. Still have a few more I hope to get. Thought I’d share. Their website has much better pictures and specs if your interested.


----------



## ojisan (May 27, 2019)

I have one as well and love its quality and color.
I'd recommend Blanc Creatives for good quality pans as well. If you like German made, Turk is another choice.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 27, 2019)

I have been coveting their pans for a long time but every time I am ready to buy something they are out of what I want.


----------



## nakneker (May 28, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> I have been coveting their pans for a long time but every time I am ready to buy something they are out of what I want.


 It’s PIA, kinda like some of these are when it comes to buying them.


----------



## Chef Doom (May 29, 2019)

I have an electric oven so I am also not heavily motivated.


----------

